# Mailing Lists to Purchase - What Company?



## Reese's PB Luver (Apr 21, 2009)

What's a good company to use to purchase tailored mailing lists (i.e. homes with children within 10 miles of X address) that are quality but not all that expensive?

Thanks!


----------



## andrew99 (Apr 22, 2009)

Probably not what you want to hear, but most people hate telemarketers and door-to-door sales people.  What exactly would you do with such a list?


----------



## Jim Gratiot (Apr 22, 2009)

andrew99 said:


> Probably not what you want to hear, but most people hate telemarketers and door-to-door sales people. *What exactly would you do with such a list?*


 
Oh, that question kills me.

Because a smart, targeted direct-mail campaign can get you tons of new clients.  And most direct marketers will tell you that "the list" is one of the most powerful parts of their entire campaign.

For instance, suppose you could find a list (and you could) of 100 people within 50 miles of your house who had purchased family portraits of over $1,000 in the past year... you could send a sales letter to them selling a similar (but naturally different and better) service.  

Because they're proven buyers, your odds are decent.  And considering that it would cost you less than $50 to contact all 100 of these people... if you're selling a $500, $700... $2,000 package... you don't even need an overwhelming response rate.  In fact, if just one of those buyers spends $500 with you... you've made a 400% profit on your mailing.

Then once you find a sales letter that works... rinse and repeat.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Apr 26, 2009)

andrew99 said:


> Probably not what you want to hear, but most people hate telemarketers and door-to-door sales people. What exactly would you do with such a list?


 
LOL, like I said in the first post, I'm looking for a _mailing_ list.  You know, to mail (with a stamp and a man driving a tiny truck from mailbox to mailbox and all) promo pieces to area households that fit the particular demographic the list is tailored to.  That is what businesses do.  The last company I worked with bought a mailing list from a trade magazine, but I am looking for a generic list (not tied to one certain magazine) so am asking other business people on here where they get their lists.

Telemarketers are evil - thank goodness for the Do Not Call list.  And do door-to-door sales people even exist anymore (excluding Girl Scouts - their cookies ROCK , so they can come to my door any day! - and high schoolers who just steal the money they are given while "working" for some magazine subscription company to "raise money" for a trip or college or whatever)?

_Okay, really, just where are those Girl Scouts and why are they not coming to my door?!?!?!_


----------



## fast1 (Apr 26, 2009)

hmm what about the SRDS? i think it gives you the names of list brokers as well


----------



## Many Hats (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok i'd really like to know where I can find a list of people who spent over $1000 on family pix last year.   I'm in a small town in NM and over $100 is a real big deal for 90% of my clients.  They find the $25 sitting fee outrageous!  List Please!!!


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Apr 27, 2009)

fast1 said:


> hmm what about the SRDS? i think it gives you the names of list brokers as well


 
I looked them up, but it seems that you pay $700+ a year just to see the lists, then have to pay for the lists you want.  I know there are places you can pay for just the list, so I'm not wanting to spend $700+ for a list of lists.  Or did I just not look at the right thing on their Web site?


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Apr 27, 2009)

Many Hats said:


> Ok i'd really like to know where I can find a list of people who spent over $1000 on family pix last year. I'm in a small town in NM and over $100 is a real big deal for 90% of my clients. They find the $25 sitting fee outrageous! List Please!!!


 
It depends on where you live.  Where you live, ppl don't spend much (or want to spend much) on photos.  But in some other places, ppl don't bat an eye at spending large amounts/paying for high-priced services and products because it flows with the cost of living in that area.  Densely-populated cities generally have high costs of living.  Out in the country/boonies generally has a low cost of living.  And then there is everything in between.


----------



## craig (Apr 27, 2009)

Excellent question. I am about a stones throw away from coughing up $120.00 for Fresh lists provides accurate and affordable mailing lists for photographers, illustrators and reps.. Jim Gratiot is an amazing strategist. I need to speak with him and more folks like him to come up with a stronger game plan. Let's keep in touch. Together we can figure it out.

Love & Bass


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (Apr 29, 2009)

craig said:


> Excellent question. I am about a stones throw away from coughing up $120.00 for Fresh lists provides accurate and affordable mailing lists for photographers, illustrators and reps.. Jim Gratiot is an amazing strategist. I need to speak with him and more folks like him to come up with a stronger game plan. Let's keep in touch. Together we can figure it out.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
That sounds like a neat service for commercial photographers.  If you buy it, do post a review on it.

I'm looking for lists of the general public, so it isn't the type of service I'm looking for.


----------



## craig (Apr 29, 2009)

Will do. I am Not looking for a service for retail photographers, but I am fascinated by how they could get so specific i.e people who have bought family portraits in the last 6 months. Look forward to your results.

Love & Bass


----------



## Jim Gratiot (May 15, 2009)

craig said:


> Excellent question. I am about a stones throw away from coughing up $120.00 for Fresh lists provides accurate and affordable mailing lists for photographers, illustrators and reps.. *Jim Gratiot is an amazing strategist.* I need to speak with him and more folks like him to come up with a stronger game plan. Let's keep in touch. Together we can figure it out.
> 
> Love & Bass


 
Craig:

I completely agree! 

Jim


----------



## royalWITHcheese2 (May 18, 2009)

Try Modern Postcard. I've never used it but when I was in school a lot of teachers recommended it. I'm pretty sure you can do everything with them. Get the list, design the promo, and they'll even mail it for you. I've messed around looking for lists and it looks like they are pretty good at narrowing down categories.

Also, the service is great. When I created my account I got a call from a "personal account rep" saying that if I needed anything to call her and she would help with my order.


----------



## Reese's PB Luver (May 26, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check out that site!


----------



## KmH (May 26, 2009)

Many Hats said:


> Ok i'd really like to know where I can find a list of people who spent over $1000 on family pix last year. I'm in a small town in NM and over $100 is a real big deal for 90% of my clients. They find the $25 sitting fee outrageous! List Please!!!


You happen to live in the state that has the lowest per capita income in the US.

What part of New Mexico?


----------



## GeneralBenson (May 26, 2009)

craig said:


> Excellent question. I am about a stones throw away from coughing up $120.00 for Fresh lists provides accurate and affordable mailing lists for photographers, illustrators and reps.. Jim Gratiot is an amazing strategist. I need to speak with him and more folks like him to come up with a stronger game plan. Let's keep in touch. Together we can figure it out.
> 
> Love & Bass



Craig, I would also be very interested in hearing how that site works out for you if you buy the service!


----------

